# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  lc metrs

## tvdx

vairs nevaru iztikt bez un pirkt arī pa dārgu.....taa kaa tas man būs tikai instruments tad shēmas var arī būt zagtas nopirku pic 16f84A bet pirmais kontrolieris....vaig pāris lietas.....1)softu lai nokompilētu asm kodu un vel kko kaa ponyprog 2000 izvads buus uz 1 segmentu kurš ik pa 1 sek parāda citu ciparu... vel vajag lc un rc ģeneratorus ar 5 v izejas spriegumu

----------


## karloslv

1 cipars taupīšanas nolūkos? uz murgainām idejām beigās izsviedīsi daudz vairāk naudas nekā taisot uzreiz kā nākas. varbūt tad netaisi uz cipara, bet labāk uzreiz morzes vai binārā kodā uz vienas gaismasdiodes.

----------


## tvdx

1 cipars gan naudas gan kāju taupīšanas nolūkos  ::  nav ne viena šiem mērķiem daudz nedz otra

----------


## karloslv

pieliekot otru ciparu, tev būs nepieciešama tikai vēl 1 kāja. vēl n ciparus - vēl n kājas.

bet kāds bija jautājums, es nesapratu?

----------


## tvdx

nu bet man segmenti vel frekvence mērītājam vajadzēs un dēļ vien SEGMENTA MAKSĀT CEĻU NO TUKUMA UZ RĪGU UN ATPAKAĻ UN VEL TROLEJBUSU UN LAiks neatmaksaajas

----------


## Pocis

Pasūti netā. Argus,piemēram,darbojas kā pulkstenis,bieži vien otrā rītā paciņa jau zvana pie durvīm.  ::  
Pakalpojums no pasta puses izmaksā 3ls.

----------


## tvdx

jup bet tos 3 ls ar negribu maksaat  ::  iztieku ar to kas ir bet nupat radaas labaaka ideja-taisiit frekvences meetiitaaju ar aatrumu 1 MHz  un datus uz pc suuiit noderees arii starpfrekvences bloka būvniecībai...... a kaā bez external čipiem uz serial portu lai datus paod? izmantojot max 2 kāju jo pēc iespējas vairāk ņemšu ievadam pie katras liekot priekšā stabilizatronu 5 v un rezistoru pirms tā bet vienu atstāšu bez tās un pie reizes arī decibelus varēšu noteikt  Mhz robežās tādejādi filtriem uzņemt vājinājumu uz dažādām frekvencēm

----------


## jeecha

Vai arii pasuuti no kjiinieshiem caur eBay, pasuutiijums gaida pastaa peec nedeeljas... bet 3Ls biezhi maksaa nevis pakalpojums bet arii pati prece klaat  ::

----------


## Vikings

Saliec nobīdes reģistrus piem HC595 un pa trim vadiem varēsi vadīt neierobežotu skaitu ciparu.

----------


## tvdx

mēģināju uzsimulēt rc ģeneratoru bet neidzevās shēma:http://kopideja.lv/mam/gen.jpg

----------


## Vikings

Ak jēl,parādi no kurienes tu rāvi tādu shēmas paraugu! Tas taču ir galīgi garām, tu ne tikai nekas neģenerēsies, bet momentāli nodegs.  ::

----------


## tvdx

tu domā ka vaig ielikt velvienu rezistoru pie Q2 kolektora? un ko vel uzlabot

----------


## Vikings

Nē, tā uz dullo tu neko neuztaisīsi. Pameklē jau gatavas rc ģeneratoru shēmas un pielāgo tās savām vajadzībām. Ļoti plaši ir izmantota mikroshēma 555 dažādās ģeneratoru shēmās, vajag tikai pameklēt.

----------


## tvdx

ok samekl\eju un tagad meklēju detaļas p.s. kāds kāju izvietojums un kāds tips ir krievu MP26 tranim?

----------


## dmd

labāk izdomā listu ar detaļām, sakrāk naudu un pasūti argusā. ja nemaldos 2222 maksā 10 santīmus.

----------


## tvdx

kapeec teereet laiku un pirkt ja var paņemt no esošajām

----------


## Vikings

Parādi shēmu kuru atradi.
Un priekš kam tev MP26?  :: 
Katrā ziņā par jaunām detaļām vari būt drošs, ka viss OK un ja vajadzēs konstrukciju atkārtot tad to viegli varēs izdarīt.

----------


## tvdx

vaig 1 x pnp un 1 x npn 
aa starp citu vai jūs nevarētu iedot shēmu frekvences dalītājam lai viņš varētu izdalīt pim 30 mhz ar kkādu frekvenci un iegūtu tādu kuru ar datora ltp portu var nolasīt?

----------


## Vikings

Taču ieteica jau dekādes skaitītāju iepriekšējā frekvenčmetra diskusijā. To arī izmanto. Bet vai skaitīt ar LPT (nevis LTP, ibio!) būs racionāls risinājums tas jau ir cits jautājums. Tam derētu izmantot kontrolieri.

----------


## tvdx

ar dekādes skaitītāju būs problēmaka nevarēs izmantot to fīču kuru būtu uzticējis printera porta 8 bitiem-katrs nolasa vai ir vismaz tik un tik volti.... vel jau var arī caur game portu pa taisno analogo ielaīt,vienīgais man game ports nešancē

----------


## zzz

tvdx, iemaaciities lietot googli un pasham tikt galaa taa vietaa, lai katru nieku ubagotu forumos, buutu krietni lietderiigi. I dziivee ar nodereetu.

http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams ... ckt3.shtml

ja par katru cenu gribaas buuveet shausminoshus nabaga cilveeka veidojumus.




> ar dekādes skaitītāju būs problēmaka nevarēs izmantot to fīču kuru būtu uzticējis printera porta 8 bitiem-katrs nolasa vai ir vismaz tik un tik volti.... vel jau var arī caur game portu pa taisno analogo ielaīt,vienīgais man game ports nešancē


 A neko dariit - stuukaa iekshaa datoraa vairaakus LPTs vai ievies vairaakus datorus vai skaties pats kaados veidos grasies savas probleemas atrisinaat.

----------


## JDat

Sorry, ka uzcēlu vecu sviestainu tēmu, bet es gribu redzēt tvdx shēmu. Links vairs nestrādā. Varbūt cien. tvdx var parādīt to shēmu atkal?

----------

